# Earplugs recommendation for stage and rehearsal use?



## ScarSymmetry (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah,playing on a small stage with 2 4x12 cabs very close to your ears isn't the best thing in the world.So what would you recommend for lowering the overall sound but still hearing the rest of the band?Custom molded are too pricey,so i would i go with smthing much cheaper at a 20-30&#8364; price tag.


----------



## pestilentdecay (Jul 8, 2014)

I've heard that Etymotic ER-20's are really good


----------



## Hrimfaxi (Jul 8, 2014)

You want to be looking at filtered plugs and with that budget, you'll get a good set.
Something around 20db+ rating, but nothing too heavy duty or you start to lose detail. - I use Etymotic ER20's and have a set of Proguard PR20 for backup.

Since getting slight tinnitus about 3 years ago now, I don't give it any chances to make it worse! A wise choice!


----------



## eyeswide (Jul 8, 2014)

ScarSymmetry said:


> Yeah,playing on a small stage with 2 4x12 cabs very close to your ears isn't the best thing in the world.So what would you recommend for lowering the overall sound but still hearing the rest of the band?Custom molded are too pricey,so i would i go with smthing much cheaper at a 20-30 price tag.



If you're just going for ear plugs, there's nothing wrong with buying a bulk set of disposable plugs!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 8, 2014)

Pay whatever you have to for the very best protection you can get. Trust me, you don't want the alternative. Hearing loss is one thing, but tinnitus is worse yet.


----------



## Quitty (Jul 8, 2014)

There are DIY custom molds from dual-component silicone.
You mix two balls of putty, put it in your ear and wait for them to harden. Works great, fairly cheap - 
just be very, very, 
very
careful not to cut a piece inside your ear.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 8, 2014)

another big plus for the etymotic er20's


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jul 8, 2014)

I got a set of the Planet Waves plugs, and I think they are pretty great.
They are NR 19, feel pretty comfortable, sound quality is retained quite well, and they come with a nifty little case.

Planet Waves : Mobile Product Detail : Full Frequency Earplugs

Hopefully that link works, I'm on my phone.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 9, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Pay whatever you have to for the very best protection you can get. Trust me, you don't want the alternative. Hearing loss is one thing, but tinnitus is worse yet.



Take it from a guy who has it from acute ear infections as a kid. Trying to get to sleep with tinnitus is a nightmare. I either have to have background noise or I have to use meditation techniques to get to sleep unless I'm falling asleep in the middle of doing things. Pay whatever you have to to get the best protection there is.


----------



## asher (Jul 9, 2014)

I've got these. Amazon.com: Etymotic Research ER20 ETY-Plugs Hearing Protection Earplugs, Standard Fit, Clear Stem with Blue Tip (Light Blue): Health & Personal Care They fit great (better than my older white ones, which I lost two pairs of..). I realized I had low-grade tinnitus after an Iron Maiden show (it'd been around for probably most of my life, but I didn't really ID it until some extra frequencies didn't go away) and started wearing plugs to practice too.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 9, 2014)

I use the etymotics and the Vic Firth plugs. Both are good, but the Etys are better, IMO


----------



## tedtan (Jul 9, 2014)

ScarSymmetry said:


> Yeah,playing on a small stage with 2 4x12 cabs very close to your ears isn't the best thing in the world.So what would you recommend for lowering the overall sound but still hearing the rest of the band?Custom molded are too pricey,so i would i go with smthing much cheaper at a 20-30&#8364; price tag.



Custom molded is best because they block out more of the sound coming into your ear, but even they use the Etymotic filters. If you can't spend ~$150 on custom molded plugs, your best bet is to save up and get custom molded plugs. Your next best option is to get the best Etymotics you can afford.

As an aside, I've found that the Etymotic 15dB filters are almost flat frequency response wise up to 10k or so, meaning they don't cut out all of the high end like most do. The 25dB Etymotics DO remove some of the high frequencies, so take that into consideration, too, when making your choice.


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 9, 2014)

pestilentdecay said:


> I've heard that Etymotic ER-20's are really good


 
I have used Etymotic ER-20s for years when doing live sound support (roadie or mixing on mains). They are unique earplugs in that they do not muffle the high end as much as silicone or foam ear plugs.

They're fairly inexpensive in comparison to custom fitted plugs. The link that Asher posted above has them for just under $13 bucks a pair.

Etymotic Research, Inc. - ETY?Plugs® (ER?20) High Fidelity Earplugs

I will advise NOT using the included string with them. I think the string is included so that one doesn't lose the plugs, however you hear it, loudly, if the string brushes on your shoulder.

The only downside to the plugs is that they feel like they are raping your ear hole the first few times you use them. They are deep-insert plugs and definitely feel like it the first few times.

That all being said, I cannot even fathom being a professional working with audio without high quality ear protection that still lets you hear a mix. The Ety earplugs are pretty much a must-have item for a gigging musician or sound guy.


----------



## Ghost40 (Jul 14, 2014)

After years of loud music, and working around heavy equipment ( i was a firefighter for years) about two years ago my doctor pointed me towards Etymotics. I believe I was using the ER-20s. Best thing I did for my ears. They "sound" far better than foam plugs too. But spend what you have to, to protect your hearing. I get ringing on a regular basis. In-ears work well too. Just mind your volume levels.


----------



## coldandhomeless (Jul 16, 2014)

i use cotton balls like steve vai lol


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 23, 2014)

Etymotic. Anyone who says to use foam plugs or a cotton ball is a dumbass and will have horrible tinnitus that'll keep them awake at night in just a couple years time.


----------



## breadtruck (Jul 23, 2014)

TheEmptyCell said:


> Etymotic. Anyone who says to use foam plugs or a cotton ball is a dumbass and will have horrible tinnitus that'll keep them awake at night in just a couple years time.



Not necessarily. I've been using some disposable foam ones that my bandmate grabbed from his workplace a while ago. He's an engineer working with construction people and the plugs are legit. They don't look like much, but the packets say they block out ~35db of sound from all areas and definitely protect your ears. I wore a pair to our gig the other week, and even stood next to a drum kit during sound check was as comfortable as listening to a soothing lullaby.

I'm sure there are crappy foam plugs that don't expand in your ears, but that doesn't mean they all are.


----------



## gfactor (Jul 23, 2014)

I've got a pair of Hearos that I use all the time and work great. They're the "high fidelity" music ones, they look just like the Etymotics everyone's talking about.

Also my practice space keeps boxes of the foam 3m types on hand. The block out a ton of sound but the frequency response is not as good as they're meant for industrial applications.


----------



## axionjax (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like I'm buying myself a pair (or two) of the Etymotic's. I don't have any hearing problems yet but its probably better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## wilch (Jul 23, 2014)

axionjax said:


> Looks like I'm buying myself a pair (or two) of the Etymotic's. I don't have any hearing problems yet but its probably better to be safe than sorry.



Good man.

You never know you've got hearing loss until you get tested. I played for a year or 2 without any protection before I got Etymotic's, and I've regretted it every day since I learned that I can't hear a whole upper frequency range.


Learnt that by accident too, in a most embarrassing way. Picture this, university practical, had to set up a sound wave generator from scratch. I plugged in everything, turned it on, couldn't hear anything, so feverishly started checking my wiring....

Then my lab partner said, "what's wrong wil?"

Told him I couldn't hear anything.

"What!? You can't hear that, man!?!? It's f'ing loud and annoying!!!"

At that point I grabbed the frequency knob, and started turning it down. Then I could suddenly hear something. 

Turned it up... nothing... kept turning... nothing, nothing... then I could hear it again.

A whole ....ing range, gone. 

(the range where cymbals in a tiled room are normally at)


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 23, 2014)

^ Have you had a test done to determine exactly what range it is?


----------



## Enselmis (Jul 24, 2014)

ER20's here too. Great buy.


----------



## zombieritual (Jul 25, 2014)

i just go to walgreens and get the foam tapered ones rated for 32db, if you put them in properly they actually work very well. most of the shows i go to always have shitty sound anyway so i'm not concerned with even filtering as much as i am having as much of the bullshit blocked out so i can at least hear what's going on. same for the practice space and onstage too when i was in a full band


----------



## Tyler (Jul 26, 2014)

I just got some EarPeace HD plugs and theyve been working great. I work at a venue when Im not playing shows so Im having to use them daily and havent had any ringing


----------



## 4Eyes (Jul 31, 2014)

I use Etymotic plugs, but I think of getting ACS PRO27 / ACS CustomACS Custom sometime in the future.

or try to get as quiet on the stage as possible


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 31, 2014)

breadtruck said:


> Not necessarily. I've been using some disposable foam ones that my bandmate grabbed from his workplace a while ago. He's an engineer working with construction people and the plugs are legit. They don't look like much, but the packets say they block out ~35db of sound from all areas and definitely protect your ears. I wore a pair to our gig the other week, and even stood next to a drum kit during sound check was as comfortable as listening to a soothing lullaby.
> 
> I'm sure there are crappy foam plugs that don't expand in your ears, but that doesn't mean they all are.



The main problem with foam is that most of the cheap ones cut different frequencies, so if you were trying to EQ yourself on stage, you could have a decent tone for yourself, only to find you sound like ass to everyone else.


----------

